# Cnc machine recommendations



## Kschafer58 (Aug 9, 2019)

I'm planning to purchase a mid range Cnc machine. I would like to get a machine that has a 4d upgrade option. I am pretty familiar with cad and i'm already a fairly avid woodworker so I'm familiar with the bits and such. What Cnc machine and software would you recommend (not to exceed $6,000) that can do some fairly complex carving. I would like to have a 2 foot by three foot cutting area, I would like a machine that has a future 4d upgrade option. Also what software would you recommend. I have done a little research on the stinger and the axiom… any advise or recommendations would be appreciated.


----------



## JohnMcClure (Aug 24, 2016)

I bought the Axiom and love it. But I do profile cutouts, not complex carving. I think it would come down to software, not the machine, if I wanted more performance there. The machine itself is extremely accurate and repeatable. Never once "locked up".


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Instead of focusing on a machine brand. I would focus on the software packaged with it, and can you use the software as a free trial. Software kept me from buying a CNC, well that and I found an owner who does my work for peanuts. But the software was/is a very well known one. My problem is it was British, and the girls voice on all of the simulations was totally NOT understandable to me. I think they Brits call it Trash Cockney. Technically it is English, just not any like I grew up hearing. Couldn't understand a word of it.


----------

